# Streaking Austin Toros Rally to beat the Rio Grande Valley Vipers



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Malik Hairston scored 22 points as the Austin Toros rallied in the fourth quarter to defeat the Rio Grande Valley Vipers 102-89 on Sunday afternoon at the Austin Convention Center.Hairston scored 8 points in the fourth quarter including connecting on 2-of-2 from behind the 3-point line. Hairston hit both of his 3-point baskets during a 10-2 run in the fourth quarter, which opened up the game after being tied at 78-78.
"We did a great job in the second half defensively that carried over to the offensive end," Toros head coach Quin Snyder said. "It was a tough game to have before Christmas but now we can enjoy the holidays."
With the victory over Rio Grande Valley, the Toros push their winning streak to six games overall and four in a row at the Austin Convention Center. Austin improved to 8-3 on the season.
Austin trailed by 15 points in the third quarter after a poor first half shooting performance. The Toros shot 34.8% from the floor and didn't connect on a single 3-point shot on eight attempts.
Four of the starters for Austin scored in double figures including Andre Brown with 22 points, Marcus Williams with 21 and Charles Gaines with 15. Brown added a team-high and season high 14 rebounds.
Smush Parker led Rio Grande Valley in scoring with 23 points on 6-of-14 shooting. Trent Strickland scored 19 points and Alpha Bangura had 17 for the Vipers, who fall to 5-7 on the season.


----------

